# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Попросить прощения - это сложно или просто.

## Irina

*Попросить прощения - это сложно или просто?
Умеете ли вы просить прощения, именно попросить прощения, а не буркнуть мимоходом - ну извини.


Пример из жизни: общаюсь со знакомым,он обидел общего друга, говорю ему -  извинись, ты же не прав. Он отвечает - я знаю что я не прав, но просить прощения не буду. Что двигает людьми в такие моменты?*

----------


## fIzdrin

боязнь показаться слабым

----------


## Irina

> боязнь показаться слабым


Но ведь неумение признавать свои ошибки и есть слабость..?

----------


## Vanya

какая-то дурная гордость наверное двигает людьми в такие моменты

----------


## Irina

*fIzdrin*, *Vanya*, А вы умеете просить прощения?

----------


## Vanya

думаю,да. даже в тех случаях, когда этого не стоило бы делать...

----------


## Akasey

хз, не пробовал...

----------


## Asteriks

Вот тут некоторые врут, что не пробовали. 
Я могу просить прощения, от чистого сердца, потому что если обидишь человека незаслуженно - всегда это чувствуешь. И ещё не понятно, кому трудней - обиженному, или тому, что обидел. А если кто извиняется лишь бы извиниться - я тоже это чувствую. Вроде и приму извинения, а сама начеку. При более-менее официальных обстоятельствах говорю: "Принимаю твои извинения."

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Для меня очень сложно- и просить прощение и самому прощать, но приходится это делать, ради Христа.

----------


## Asteriks

Есть случаи, когда заставляют просить прощения. Вот тогда уже меня черти берут, выкручиваюсь, только бы не прогнуться. Раза два в жизни такое было. Один раз по работе, перед учеником директор заставлял извиняться. А другой уже не помню, может и не было второго? Перед детьми иногда трудно извиниться, перед собственными.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Но ведь неумение признавать свои ошибки и есть слабость..?


я же сказал показаться, а не быть.




> *fIzdrin*, *Vanya*, А вы умеете просить прощения?


прощения просил только у родителей,а так только извиняюсь,

----------


## Akasey

> ...Я могу просить прощения, от чистого сердца, потому что если обидишь человека незаслуженно - всегда это чувствуешь....


 что-то  не замечал особого рвения

а у родителей попросить пращения это святое, даже если не виноват.... просто так...

----------


## Asteriks

Какого ещё рвения? Что ты сравниваешь интернет с жизнью? Что-то я тоже рвения не замечаю с твоей стороны. Но и не жду.

----------


## Akasey

аааааааа, если человека обидела в интернете, так это ничего???? пройдёт получается??? н-даааа.....

----------


## BiZ111

> аааааааа, если человека обидела в интернете, так это ничего???? пройдёт получается??? н-даааа.....


 Для меня нет разницы. А для многих - есть  Вот так.

----------


## Asteriks

Кто бы говорил. Конечно, хам он и в Африке хам, а у Биза этого не отнять.




> аааааааа, если человека обидела в интернете, так это ничего???? пройдёт получается??? н-даааа.....


Если человек забывает, что в Интернете нужно мысли свои прямо излагать, а не многоточие ставить, то потом пусть ходит обиженный.

----------


## Alex

ребята давайте жить дружно, и в первую очередь оставаться людьми - даже в нете.

----------


## Banderlogen

Женщины и слоны никогда не забывают обиду. (с) Гектор Хью Манро
Женщина прощает только тогда, когда она виновата. (с) Арсен Юссе
Женщина прощает все, зато часто напоминает о том, что простила. (с) Симона де Бовуар

----------


## Asteriks

Про обиду правда. Быстрее добро забывается, чем обида. А с двумя последними высказываниями не согласна.

----------


## Alex

Там может и хорошо, что женщины не забывают обиды - при естественным отборе не выжили бы

----------


## Asteriks

Потому что женщины чувствуют острее. И нечего нас обижать. Мы слабый пол.

----------


## Irina

Вчера мои мужики перегрызлись капитально. Сегодня заставила друг перед другом извиниться, а за одно и передо мной. Поняла одно: когда собираются два упёртых, заставить их извиниться может только третий очень близкий для обоих человек. Сами они на это не пойдут никогда, так как придётся признать свою неправоту, а это ощутимый удар по самолюбию.

----------


## Asteriks

Если я виновата - извинюсь без проблем, мне самой легче станет. Совесть потому что имею. А иногда извиняюсь, когда вижу, что плохо человеку, а сам не может сделать первый шаг.

----------


## HARON

Если неправ--извинюсь без вопросов! Но яесли считаю что я прав--никогда!!!)))

----------


## BiZ111

Умею  О да, душевно, вызывая слёзы, бурные эмоции, заставляя закат сонца остановиться, чтобы насладиться им с помирившейся девушкой

----------


## Irina

Стараюсь вообще не делать так, чтобы потом приходилось просить прощения. Иногда лучше промолчать, но остаться при своём мнении.

----------


## BiZ111

> Стараюсь вообще не делать так, чтобы потом приходилось просить прощения. Иногда лучше промолчать, но остаться при своём мнении.


А вот, допустим, Ир. Есть куча народу, которая смеётся над тобой и твоим мнением. И вот человек видит, что спорить или открывать им глаза бесполезно, они как стая шакалов-падальщиков. Но ты знаешь, что ты прав. Ты молчишь, остаёшься при своём. А все они чувствуют своё господство и испытывают чувство "очередного выигрыша над слабаком", довольно улыбаясь своими полутухлыми пастями.

Как быть? Как с ними в дальнейшем контактировать там... В фильмах такая картина наблюдается часто, но там "кто-то замечает" тебя из толпы, чаще девушка. Твой поступок. И твою правоту.

----------


## Irina

Там, где есть стая доказывать что-либо всё равно бесполезно - порвут. По возможности лучше с такими не контактировать, но если выхода нет - то или сделать вид, что ты с ними согласен или жить изгоем. Тут третьего не дано.  А в душу твою заглядывают только те, кому она действительно интересна.(это про девушек, заметивших тебя в толпе).

----------


## BiZ111

> Стараюсь вообще не делать так, чтобы потом приходилось просить прощения. Иногда лучше промолчать, но остаться при своём мнении.


 Лицемерие - когда говоришь непрваду, а дипломатия - когда говоришь не всю правду :ae:

----------


## Irina

> Лицемерие - когда говоришь непрваду, а дипломатия - когда говоришь не всю правду :ae:


Я предпочитаю второе. Худой мир лучше хорошей войны.

----------


## BiZ111

> Я предпочитаю второе. Худой мир лучше хорошей войны.


Я уже понял. Зачем рисковать выиграть мировую войну, когда можно посидеть в погребе, переждать

----------


## Irina

Хорошие отношения напоминают хрупкую вазу, разобьёшь, склеишь, а трещины останутся. Ну и зачем  портить шедевр?)))

----------


## Asteriks

А вчера просили прощения? Было положено. Но если просить не от чистого сердца - ерунда. У меня сегодня на улице попросили прощения. Хорошо, что я вспомнила, что вчера Прощённое воскресенье было, а то испугалась бы...)

----------


## Irina

Я вчера не просила - вроде нет за что и не у кого)))

----------


## BiZ111

Я на всякий случай попросил)))

Человек достоен моих слов. Почему бы их не сказать?

----------


## Mashulya

Порой, как бы тяжело не было на душе, люди не станут просить прощения. И не от гордости и самолюбия, а от того, что просто не могут. Мне кажется, кому-то это просто дано или нет. Мне, к сожалению, это не дано. И я этим не горжусь=(. То не хватает смелости подойти, то не находится нужных слов... Я не знаю, может это какая-нибудь разновидность комплекса и можно ли как-то преодолеть этот барьер, но за свою жизнь я по-настоящему попросила прощения лишь пару раз и с большим трудом. А ведь зачастую, мы обижаем тех, кого любим, и тут без слова "прости" не обойтись. И вот тогда ты начинаешь сам себя грызть изнутри.  Но гораздо хуже, если человек искренне не понимает, что он виноват. 
Ещё вспомнила, что извиняясь, на улице или в любой иной ситуации, всегда говорю "прошу прощения" вместо "извините". Ну не нравится мне слово "извините". Вот думаю, связано ли это как-то с боязнью слова "прости(-те)" или это просто желание быть вежливее???

----------


## гость

Извините - это выход из вины.

----------


## гость

Извините - это выход из вины..................ты смотри, точно.......не знал

----------


## гость

бла-бла............Вот думаю, связано ли это как-то с боязнью слова "прости(-те)" или это просто желание быть вежливее??? --- это просто плохое воспитание и дурь в голове

----------

